

History of Neural Networks - tim_sw
http://chronicle.com/article/The-Believers/190147/

======
return0
I had no idea his models are considered marginal. To be honest his
contributions to learning are much more effective and applicable than all of
today's computational neuroscience. We need more people with his theoretical
insight, to make sense of current data about how the brain works. I wonder if
one day the lines of artificial intelligence and computational neuroscience
will converge.

